# Something strange to remove oxidation



## ryansallee (Jun 27, 2008)

After trying most everything I could figure out to get the oxidation off the bit and stem of my estate pipe, I tried using oxygenated shoe cleaner. Strangely enough, this worked really well. After soaking the bit for a while in the cleaner, you could see it turn brown and nasty. I guess if you have this stuff sitting around (it's the last thing I could think to use) try it out.p


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Does it make your mouth piece taste like a "hushpuppy"?

(Badda-Binga!!)


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> Does it make your mouth piece taste like a "hushpuppy"?
> 
> (Badda-Binga!!)


I just couldn't help myself........ Sorry.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd imagine this has similar properties to OxiClean, which works well for stem cleaning.
Glad it worked out.

:r at Dale!


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

The Mr. Clean Magic Eraser works well.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sovereign said:


> The Mr. Clean Magic Eraser works well.


Yep, yep. That's what I've been using so far.


----------



## ryansallee (Jun 27, 2008)

Hahaha... Good that it really doesn't have a strong taste. It'll take a few days to air out. My grocery store never has the damn Mr. Clean things ever. I guess the kids around here are bad.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

ryansallee said:


> After trying most everything I could figure out to get the oxidation off the bit and stem of my estate pipe, I tried using oxygenated shoe cleaner. Strangely enough, this worked really well. After soaking the bit for a while in the cleaner, you could see it turn brown and nasty. I guess if you have this stuff sitting around (it's the last thing I could think to use) try it out.p


I use Coca Cola to clean my stems. It works very well just soak over night in coke,rinse,run a pipe cleaner throught it and you good to go.

Mike


----------



## joshmickelson (Jul 8, 2008)

I am going to be trying my first restore project on an old peterson this coming week. I think I am going to try to find the magic erasers. To clean the inside, what do you all think is the best?


----------



## ryansallee (Jun 27, 2008)

Some form of alcohol. High proof grain alcohol works great or isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alochol) as well. One of these two things will probably be the only things you'll ever use to clean the inside of a pipe.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone tried ketchup? I too, like Coca-cola has acid in it.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Phlegmatic said:


> Anyone tried ketchup? I too, like Coca-cola has acid in it.


No but I did try sulfuric and hydrochloric acid with no results. I was going to try muriatic acid too but tried a diluted tire cleaner instead. After a few hours soaking the thick (and probably ancient) oxidation on the stem came right off with steel wool. Sure beat the heck out of Brebbia stem polish


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

high grits of sandpaper work well too-i usually avoid any type of soaking since most liquids have water in them which causes oxidation, sorta counterproductive-bleach & oxiclean tend to roughen up the stem, so you hafta sand anyhow-as long as you use 600 & up grits you're really not removing much stem material at all-for those of us w/o buffers, i used to use olive oil after sanding up to 2000 grit-i wiped it on, let it sit overnite, then wiped it off w/a soft cloth-it helped prevent oxidation & brought a low shine up-since i got a buffing wheel, i still sand up to 2000, then buff w/a white compound to shine & finish w/carnuba wax


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

I have now tried tyre polish, didnt work well. But it was heavily diluted, say, 1 part tyre cleaner to 5 parts water. I didnt know if it was unhealthy in anyway so I did it this way...

I ended up polishing the stem with a muslin loose floppy wheel on the Dremel, using blue Unipol (made for alu.) It works well, especially after whetting the wheel so the compund sticks better. But of course a bigger wheel with lower surface speed would be best! :2


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Phlegmatic said:


> Anyone tried ketchup? I too, like Coca-cola has acid in it.


Coca Cola has a PH of 3.8. It contains phosphoric acid. And we drink this stuff?????????

Mike


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

1 scoop of Oxi-Clean + 
1 quart water + 
soak for 30 minutes + 
buff with a Mr Clean Magic Eraser = 
looking brand new. :tu


----------



## jbennin314 (Jul 30, 2008)

"I do a lot of pipe restoration. I've seen some really nasty stems. In most cases, they can be cleaned and in extreme cases, the necessary abrasion will have the effect of removing quite a bit of vulcanite. 
A little carnauba or pipe polish on the newly cleaned stem will inhibit new oxidation, I can't say for sure for how long.

The main idea in oxidation on vulcanite is light. Oxygen is also a necessary ingredient as the term connotes. (If you look at an oxidized stem on a pipe that has been stored in a conventional pipe rack, you will always see an unoxidized band on the stem where the stem went through the hole in the rack, where it wasn't exposed to light.

Other than change in color, the texture of the vulcanite is changed and it tastes terrible.

All vulcanite is not created equal. Some will oxidize faster than others and some will clean better than others.

I usually soak them in a watered down mixture of clorox for a few hours. You will see the oxidation bubble. In the end though it should go through a buffing wheel or a lot of elbow grease with a soft cloth. Water can't harm it for it's rubber. There are my 3 cents


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

I have a couple of buffing wheels I use on a regular drill motor. One wheel I use with emery compound, one with Tripoli, and one with carnuba wax. I can keep my pipe stems looking like new with this. 

More recently I've used the Magic Eraser, and find it works great. I keep a couple handy to give a stem a quick "scrub" when the tip of the stem begind to look a little oxydized. It's easy to keep a stem looking good with the Magic Erasers. Then I use some Paragon wax on the stem, and they're like new.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Professor Mike said:


> Coca Cola has a PH of 3.8. It contains phosphoric acid. And we drink this stuff?????????
> 
> Mike


I don't normally drink it, 
but I'd have to dilute it with rum.


----------

